# Resizing partition

## kybber

I'm trying to resize my linux root partition with Partitionmagic 7.0. Apparently PM 7.0 does not support Ext3 filesystems. After a quick check on the web I found and issued the following commands to demote my root partition to Ext2 and check the partition:

```

tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/hda6

e2fsck -f /dev/hda6

```

Unfortunately PM 7.0 still does not recognize the filesystem. I am certain it recognizes "vanilla" ext2 since it allows me to modify my boot-partition.

Does anyone know how I can convert my root to real ext2 (or some other way to solve my problem)?

----------

## ElCondor

You're running linux. why not using linux tools?  :Wink:  

```
emerge parted
```

 *Quote:*   

>        parted  is a disk partitioning and partition resizing pro-
> 
>        gram.  It allows you to create, destroy, resize, move  and
> 
>        copy  ext2,  ext3,  linux-swap,  FAT and FAT32 partitions.
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## kybber

Aye, I did emerge parted, but it scared me a bit...   :Embarassed: 

It required me to give the start and stop position of the partition in megabytes, and I didn't want to risk snapping parts off my NTFS partition on hda1... Maybe I just didn't look close enough, but when it comes do partitioning and such then I really want to be on the safe side - I have never had any problems with Partitionmagic and I've been using it relatively frequently for 7-8 years now.

Anyway, I solved the problem: Ghosted the root partition to image. Then deleted the old partition and added a new larger one using (linux) fdisk. Ghost back. Check filesystem. All ok  :Smile: 

Not very elegant, but at least it worked   :Very Happy: 

----------

